# سؤال في كيفية رفع مساحي في قطعة ارض مساحتها 1230 متر



## مشاريع جارية (11 مايو 2008)

لدي ارض واريد عمل رفع مساحي لها ماهي الكيفية لرفع الارض هل بالشريط او بجهاز او ميزان ولكم تحياتي


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (11 مايو 2008)

*جمعية المساحةالمصرية*

الاخ الكريم
 لحساب مساحة قطعة ارض يفضل رفعها بجهاز التوتال ستيشن
فيتم تحديد اتجاه الشمال بالبوصلة ثم تثبيت نقطة فى اى مكان يفضل بالقرب من الحد الجنوبى الغربى لقطعة الارض ثم نثبت العاكس على اى مسافة فى اتجاه الشمال ونفرض الاحداثيات ونربط بين النقطة المحتلة والنقطة الخلفية ثم نقوم بعملية الرفع بالوقوف بالعاكس على حدود الارض 
وبعد ذلك يتم نقل البيانات من التوتال الى الكمبيوتر الى برنامج الاوتوكاد لرسم كل التفاصيل المرفوعة
وعمل الاخراج الفنى لها​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2008)

لرفع المساحي لاي قطعة يجب معرفة الاتي :
1- الغرض من الرفع المساحي
2- الدقة المطلوبة من الرفع المساحي 
فالغرض من الرفع المساحي يحدد الجهاز المطلوب لرفع المساحي 
فمثلا في اعمال التسوية يكون الجهاز المطلوب هو level
واذا كان الغرض من الرفع المساحي تحديد الارض او توزيعها فالاجهزة المطلوب تكون هي الشريط و الثيولايت والتوتال استشن 
ثانيا الدقة المطلوبة في الرفع المساحي 
ففي المشاربع ذات الدقة العالية مثلا الطرق والكباري تكون الاجهزة المستخدمة ذات دقة عالية 
وفي المشاريع ذات الدقة اقل مثلا المشاريع الزراعية تكون الاجهزة المستخدمة اقل دقة مثلا الثتولايت والشريط


----------



## نجم مدنى (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​المهندس محمد سند
ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم باعاده ما قلت ولكن بدقة وارجو ان يكون هناك مثال صغير حيث انى اعمل فنى مساحة ولكنى وقد وجدت نقتطين ثابتتين فى المشروع ولم اقم بفرض الاحداثيات للمشروع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1-ننصب جهازالتتوتل استييشن على اي نقطه تمثل ركن القطعه بشرط قدرتنا على رؤية كل النقاط
2-ندخل على الداتا كلكشن ونتبع الاتي
-نثبت اسم المشروع
-نحدد قيمه افتراضيه لاحداثيات النقطه المحتله والتكن E1000,N1000,Z0
-نحدد الباك سايت اي نوجه على اتجاه معين او ان نعتمد احد الاضلاع base line او نعتمد نقطه اخرى بحيث نتأكد ان يقع عملنا ظمن القيم الموجبه
-الان نرفع كل النقاط المطلوبه التي بها نستطيع ان نرسم القطعهوهذه هي بواسطة الباك سايت
-ان المهم في هذا العمل البدايه الصحيحه والامر الثاني يحتاج الى تعريف كل نقطه نرفعها حتى يمكن اتعرف على معنى ووصف كل نقطه عند الرسم 

انا هذا العمل يحتاج الىممارسه في استعمالtotal station 
وهو سهل الى ابعد الحدود


----------



## nabil2005 (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الصديق نجم مدني
ما نوع المشروع؟ و ما هو العمل المطلوب منك في الموقع، و ما هي الأجهزة المتاحة لك في هذا المشروع، عسى ان نفيدك


----------



## tahagc (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة لدي نفس المشكل لدى جهاز ليكا 407 وعند رفع قطعة ارض كبير بها عوائق نضطر الى العمل بعدة محطات يعني كيف احفض كل اعمال المحطات في الجهاز مع اني اطفيه في كل مرة اغير المحطة


----------



## باسل الحبيب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم:
لتبسيط الموضوع يمكنك الرفع بالطريقة التالية
اذا كان جهازك هو TOTAL STATION قم بنصب الجهاز في موقع بحيث يمكنك رؤية جميع الحدود منه ثم وجه الجهاز ناحية الشمال الافتراضي قم بأخد القراات بواسطة العاكس وسجل كل قراءة في ورقة مثلا :
النقطة الاولي : المسافة الافقية 55.23 الزاوية الافقية 78 45 12
النقطة الثانية: المسافة الافقية 75.39 الزاوية الافقية 97 45 16 وهكذا حتي رصد جميع النقاط
وتتم معالجة الرفع بواسطة برنامج اتو كاد علي النحو التالي:
افترض ان الاحداثي هو0و0 وهو موقع الجهاز ثم ادخل الطول والزاوية مثلا
L enter 0,0 enter @55.23<12d 45' 78" enter
فيتم ايصال خط من موقع جهازك الي النقطة الاولي ثم قم بتكرار العمل مع باقي النقاط قم بوصل جميع النقاط ببعضها وهكذا يمكنك الحصول علي شكل الموقع وحساب مساحته واطواله الخارجية
ارجوا ان يكون الشرح مبسطا ومفيدا ................. والله يوفقك


----------



## jebran (27 فبراير 2009)

اخبي الكريم شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الدي تفضلت به انه صغير ومفيد جدا 
ندى جبران مهندسة gnie civil من المغرب


----------



## منهالي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخونا الكريم 
اتمنى ان توضح هذه الفكرة ((العاكس))
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عماد داود (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن رفع مساحي لخط انابيب مثلا بجهاز ليفل وبطول 15 كم


----------



## عماد داود (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن رفع مساحي لخط انابيب مثلا بجهاز ليفل وبطول 15 كم وكيف ؟


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر الكثير


----------



## حربى السيد محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم اللة كل الخير​


----------



## حربى السيد محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

اخى الكريم ممكن الرفع بطريق الاحداثيات وهى كالتالى
*نقف بالجهاز على اى نقطة من حدود قطعة الارض ونعتبر هذة النقطة هى المحتلة
*نوجة الجهاز ناحية الشمال وليكن فى اتجاة ضلع قطعة الارض ونقيس المسافة الافقية بين النقطة الموجود عليها الجهاز وهذة النقطةولتكن 100 متر
*نفرض احداثيات النقطة الاولى المحتلة(1000,2000)فتصبح احداثيات النقطة الخلفية الباك سيت (1000.2100)
*بذلك اصبح عندنا نقطتين معلومة الاحاثيات يتم استخدامهما بنقطة محتلة ونقطة خلفية ويتم رفع باقى نقاط قطعة الارض بلاحداثيات منسبة الى النقطة المحتلة والخلفية 
بعد ذلك ندخل هدذة الادثيات الا الاتوكاد نحصل على حود قطع الارض مباشرة


----------



## حربى السيد محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

اخى الكريم ممكن الرفع بطريق الاحداثيات وهى كالتالى
*نقف بالجهاز على اى نقطة من حدود قطعة الارض ونعتبر هذة النقطة هى المحتلة
*نوجة الجهاز ناحية الشمال وليكن فى اتجاة ضلع قطعة الارض ونقيس المسافة الافقية بين النقطة الموجود عليها الجهاز وهذة النقطةولتكن 100 متر
*نفرض احداثيات النقطة الاولى المحتلة(1000,2000)فتصبح احداثيات النقطة الخلفية الباك سيت (1000.2100)
*بذلك اصبح عندنا نقطتين معلومة الاحاثيات يتم استخدامهما بنقطة محتلة ونقطة خلفية ويتم رفع باقى نقاط قطعة الارض بلاحداثيات منسبة الى النقطة المحتلة والخلفية 
بعد ذلك ندخل هدذة الاحدثيات الاتوكاد نحصل على حدود قطع الارض مباشرة


----------



## mahmoud elmaleh25 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

والله الواحد بستفاد منكم كتير وياريت يكون الشرح اطول شويه عشان نستفاد اكتر


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## imadali (26 مارس 2014)

مشكورين يا محترمين على هذا الجهد


----------

